
Peloton ending software updates for bikes with the first generation of monitor - scarface74
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/30/20746919/peloton-first-generation-bike-monitor-screen-stop-updates
======
marapuru
This comment (not my comment) on the verge says it all:

> Alternatively you could spend these THOUSANDS of dollars on a REAL BIKE. A
> real bike even allows you to get to places too!

> As a cycling fan, I cannot personally understand why ANYBODY would buy this
> product. You could buy a very decent road bike PLUS a basic turbo trainer
> (for indoor training if you’re really so bothered about that) for less than
> the cost of this dumb exercise bike. Or you could buy a very decent road
> bike plus a basic exercise bike, if you’d rather do that. Either of those
> two combinations is less than the cost of this dumb overpriced live-
> streaming exercise bike.

> You could even get a gym membership and take spin classes if you really want
> an instructor. My gym membership costs $27 a month and spin classes are
> free. So that means I could pay for the gym for SEVEN YEARS for the cost of
> this bike. Oh wait, and you’ve got to pay the subscription for this exercise
> bike too, at $39 a month. The bike plus two years of the subscription costs
> the same amount as nearly TEN YEARS of my gym membership. And the gym has
> weights too. And all the free spin classes I could want.

> Why do people spend money on overpriced gimmicks? I guess I’ll never know.
> Personally I would recommend getting a real bike. Cycling is great, you get
> to see the outdoors, you can ride with your buddies which is sociable
> (rather than being cooped up in your home, staring at some stranger who is
> paid to fake happiness), you get to visit new places, etc. And you cannot
> recreate proper cycling on any form of exercise bike. Bike handling, moving
> the bike side to side when you’re climbing up a hill, etc. If you really
> want to take part in classes though, get a gym membership and go do spin
> classes there. You’ll meet real life people! Yes, real people! And for
> significantly less money!

